# Canadian tanning bed



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Frickin Canadians eh!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> ............ Someone had twisted one of the blades on the cord so that he could plug it into a regular 15a receptacle. I carefully twisted it back to the correct position and made sure I told the owner that someone had been goofing with it.


So you took a bad situation and made it worse?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what the heck do canadians need a tanning bed for ?


----------



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

wildleg said:


> what the heck do canadians need a tanning bed for ?


So they can look more like Americans, eh - LOL


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Just replace the cord cap with a new 120V 20A.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I told the owner that this could be a problem and that I should not try to twist it back. She didn't want a new cord cap put on. More money you know. I didn't want to do that anyway on new equipment because of warranty issues.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

wildleg said:


> what the heck do canadians need a tanning bed for ?


Because at 20 below laying out in the snow with a swim suit on just doesn't do the trick the way the tanning bed does.


----------

